# Excessive oil pressure



## dwayne (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a 2000 cadilac that for some reason is blowing the oil filter seals off. When I start the car the oil pressure indicator goes to 80 and in about a minute or so the seal on the filter blows. I have replaced the filter twice thinking maybe I got a bad filter but it still does it and that would not explain the pressure gauge. Could something be pplugged somwhere in the system or is there a pressure valve on the pump that may be stuck? How much troouble am I looking at to fix this?


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

have you checked to make sure the old seal isn't stuck on the block ??? are you using cheap filters ?,,,, are you using a heavier weight oil in really vold temps ???


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Adding too much oil could ultimately blow seals - check the dipstick. Filter o-rings like to stick on the mount. Could also be the filter mount o-rings have gone bad. Is this a Northstar engine? Get a repair manual - it's probably something simple.

DON'T USE FRAM FILTERS. They claim to be the best, but are really the cheapest junk you can buy. Not just my opinion, either.


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

All the above posts need to be heeded, but I suspect the bypass valve that is on the oil pump is stuck. The only other thing i know that will build oil pressure like that is using the wrong viscosity oil in extreme cold temps. The only fix for the bypass valve is to remove the oil pump and clean out the valve, or just replace pump and all.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Check to make sure an old seal isn't stuck to the block
Check to make sure the correct filter is being used....go to the dealer if need be
Check oil fill level
Check actual oil pressure with a mechanical gauge


----------

